# New GigaByte MB and Intel i5 - crashing with blue screen.



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, 
I am hoping to get some help here as I have posted in several other forums and nobody seems to know a solution. 

This week I upgraded my motherboard and processor. MB - Gigabyte B85m-D3H Processor - Intel i5 4440
I checked before I bought and they are compatable. 

I did a clean install onto a seagate hard drive of windows 7 Home - then loaded the Gigabyte drivers as per intruction manual. 

This is the problem. Windows will load fine, but as soon as I ask it to do a task, like connect to the internet via my Wifi network the system shuts down and I get the blue screen of death. The system then reboots, I choose safe mode with networking, and I get the error report. Its worth mentioning that just before the crash the screen freaks out in all different colours. 

This is what I have checked so far. 
The bios is upto date I think cos I used the intallation disk. I check the bois and it is set just like the manual told me. 

I have checked the memory and windows reports no faults. 

I checked the processor speed - 3.10 Ghrz and temp of 36 degrees. 

When check device manager I can see  I have some drivers missing relating to USB ports. Of course because I cantget on the net I cant get windows to find the drivers.

I have checked the hard drive and there are no reported bad sectors.

I change the monitor (I m connecting via VGA) 

I put in a Radeon Video card and connected , as I though it might be the onboard graphics, same BSOD when I try to connect to the internet. 

I looked in system info and saw some conflicts but Im clueless as to what they mean.  I enclosed a Txt doc of what I saw. 
I have also enclosed the results from SF test i was able run from my USB key . 

Please can anyone offer any adivce on what to do next - I cant download any tools to help or uptodate drivers as I cant get it on the internet.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 27, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what is the BSOD error? the long 0x000000000000 number
If you know the number you can google it from there.


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 27, 2013)

The BSOD only stays there a few seconds ....I snaped a pic from my iphone before it disappeared but i cant upload as the file is too big

But thanks I will do that and google it


----------



## lastcalaveras (Dec 27, 2013)

From the dmp files you provided it might be the problem is that the hard drive. because it is not be reading files on the platters correctly and causing the computer to crash. Your have drive is probably clean for bad sectors but you might have a bad hard drive controller chip. Personally I would install on another hard drive or use ATTO Disk benchmark or HDtune to test the controller.


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 27, 2013)

Ah, Ok 
Thank you Mr Last, ..........I do have another Samsung hard drive , but im suprised the Seagate has bad sectors as it is only two years old. 
I will swap the hard drive tommorow. 
How do I get the programs you mentioned?

Im just gratful to be trying something as I was completely stumped


----------



## lastcalaveras (Dec 27, 2013)

ATTO is in the download section of the Techpowerup website and HDtune literally google it


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, I will try ATTO, I just have to figure out how to download it and tranfer it to the machine that I cant connect to the internet ....

Thank you ,


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 28, 2013)

I looked up the BSOD error code and found this? 
*STOP Error 0x00000004: INVALID_DATA_ACCESS_TRAP*
STOP error 0x4 is not very common. STOP code 0x00000004 may also display "INVALID_DATA_ACCESS_TRAP" on the same STOP message.

Any idea what it means?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 28, 2013)

> *STOP Error 0x00000004: INVALID_DATA_ACCESS_TRAP*


Does that error change or you get exactly the same error every time?


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 28, 2013)

Lol.  I just blew up the photo I took ...
The error message is not the one above ....its Stop Error 0x000000f4.

I couldent see the "f" ....... Good job I checked as I was gonna buy a new Hard drive !!

I found this thread and it looks like a simular problem Maybe Windows does not reconise the hardware changes.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/stop-0x000000f4-181457.html

 @lastcalaveras , I dont have a HD to try, the one I had is not being recogined in the bois, I think its dead. 
I'll have a go at removing and replacing the RAM,
Im a bit scared of removing the CMOS battery ? will i need to reset the bois if I do?

Yes BlueKnight. Its the same error message every time !


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 28, 2013)

Just a quick question ? The new MB has 4 DDR3 slots and I only have two RAM cards (2 x4 Gb = 8 Gb). Both cards are in DDR3-1 and DDR3-2 respectively. Leaveing DDR-3-3 and 4 open. Does it matter which slots i use for the RAM .

On a side note , if i have to buy RAM and a Hard drive this little upgrade project will turn out to be a complete new expensive build * facepalms


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 28, 2013)

> Im a bit scared of removing the CMOS battery ? will i need to reset the bois if I do?


You can remove it without problems, but BIOS setting will reset to default. It resets automatically after starting (it will warn you).



> Does it matter which slots i use for the RAM .


No. But depending on the order some slots may not be recognized and computer won't be able to boot.



> Yes BlueKnight. Its the same error message every time !


This is a good signal.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 28, 2013)

Exactly what RAM are you using? What is it's voltage requirements? Is it rated for 1.5 volts or more? If it's older RAM that requires more than 1.5 volts, I believe that is what is causing your problems.


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 28, 2013)

@BarbaricSoul ...... Um its DDR3 RAM - I dont know how to tell the volts it uses ...but its RAM from the old gigabyte MB I had before I ugrade to this one. I dont think is more than a couple of years old.

EDIT [googled it and its this one - It says 1.5 volts
https://www.compunet.com.mt/product/computer-components/memory/hyperram-4gb-ddr3/ ] 
The power pack is 750 watts crosshair, very new

*laughs , ima blonde


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 28, 2013)

Now this is completely bizzare. 

BabaricSoul got me thinking about RAM - So I first removed one stick of the RAM- Booted up using only 4Gb of ram, and opened several resource hungry google pages and no BSOD !!  !! Yippe I think to myself .... its a bad RAM stick. 

so to test if the stick I had removed was bad I put it in and removed the other stick, the one that worked,  and guess what !! No BSOD ?? Go figure ?? Oh and I put them in different DDR3 sockets ! 

No Idea what is going on here but I dont understand why I was getting the BSOD error with both RAM sticks in, but it seems both sticks are working ok, just not toghether.  Does this mean the system will only work with 4Gg of RAM? I hope not cos that kinda sucks with a reasonble good processor and MB  

Oh and by they way- during all these restarts Windows continues to update, so it could have been related to this as well- Yep, ima one confused blonde! 

Im going to put back the other stick and see what happens !!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 28, 2013)

Are the memory sticks identical (same speed, voltage, etc...)?

If not, this can be an issue. Or it was just a bad memory stick.

Test them with memtest, if possible.


----------



## Beachlover.iow (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone - WOOTS very loudly !
I have been online now for two hours- downloading and stuff and No sign of the BCOD !!!!

I tested the Memory stickg BlueKnight and they were both fine. I am now using both!!  8Gb

I am not totally sure what was going on but I think it was a combination of adding new hardware (the MB and Processor) and because Windows was a clean install it was having trouble detecting the new hardware because it dident have all the updates (ie SP1). Of course I couldent get all the updates until I had stablised the machine long enough to get online   Anyway, after taking out the RAM and putting it back  plus with several restarts Windows updated everything needed. This seems for now  to have fixed the problem . All be it four days later !!  Phew !!
Im just about to see if it will run a three D game *fingers crossed

I just want to say thank you so much to everyone who contributed to this thread !!

Im wishing you all a wonderful and prosperous New Year !!!
(I'll be back when I upgrade my graphic card )


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2013)

Beachlover.iow said:


> Thank you everyone - WOOTS very loudly !
> I have been online now for two hours- downloading and stuff and No sign of the BCOD !!!!
> 
> I tested the Memory stickg BlueKnight and they were both fine. I am now using both!!  8Gb
> ...



I wonder if one of the ddr's was not seated all the way?


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 28, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I wonder if one of the ddr's was not seated all the way?



Absolutely. Loose RAMs are the most common BSOD culprits to my experience.


----------

